

Judge Asks IRS, Feds to Investigate Copyright-Trolling Attorneys  - justinlink
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/05/prenda-hammered-judge-sends-porn-trolling-lawyers-to-criminal-investigators/

======
Kliment
Further discussion at <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5665902>

